
This Bottle of Pills Costs $20 in One State and $130 in Another - belltaco
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-drug-spread-states/
======
tzs
The first drug mentioned, generic Nexium, is available with a GoodRx coupon in
Kentucky at Walgreens for $18 to the patient.

The second drug mentioned, generic Gleevec, which they say costs ~$3000 in the
cheapest state (Washington), is $700 to the patient with a GoodRx coupon.

Seriously...if you have any prescriptions, check GoodRx. Even if you have good
insurance, check GoodRx. I've often found that it was cheaper to NOT use my
insurance and instead use GoodRx, because the GoodRx price was less than my
insurance co-pay.

Also always check Walmart. They have a very good selection of generics
available at $4/30 day or $10/180 day, no coupon or insurance needed.

GoodRx includes Walmart and if the Walmart generic price is cheaper than the
GoodRx coupon price it will tell you.

The only annoyance I've run into with GoodRx is that the prices can vary quit
a bit from pharmacy to pharmacy. For example, that generic Nexium from the
article is $18 at Walgreens, $25 at Kroger, $32 at Walmart, $47 at CVS and
Target. Which pharmacy has the best price varies from drug to drug, so if you
want the minimum price and you have several subscription you might end up
having each at a different pharmacy.

------
anoncoward111
The company I work for charges wildly different prices from one town over to
the next.

Highway robbery :_(

